# Green



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi I was just wondering I moved my protein skimmer to a different tank and the liquid is a green color. I thought it was very interesting. I had a protein skimmer on this tank before and nother ever came out of it that was this color it was allways black.

Roger

anybody know why it is green?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

here is a picture

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine also is a light to a dark green. That is just telling you its working fine.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

the same protein skimmer was black liquid in the other tank. humm

I guess OK.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thinking you have "green water". Free floating algae spores in the water. It can be a common occurence in dirty tanks. Usually more associated with freshwater tanks. USMC Mike has a UV sterilizer which really helps to cut down on green water syndrome. After a few days that skimmer should sparkle clean your water and start producing black Nog.


----------

